# Knitting behind bars



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

This is an interesting story about some women who started a prison knitting group for male inmates.

http://magazine.good.is/articles/prisoners-transform-through-knitting-behind-bars


----------



## lilytucker (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow. Interesting. Everyone wants to have a purpose, knitting can fulfill a little bit of that need in a population that really has no control over their own lives at this time.


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

What a nice and remarkably positive story. Wish there was a way to get the soothing, meditative benefits of knitting and crocheting to all those who need a bit of Zen in their lives. Those of us who already work with fibers KNOW the true calming influence ans sense of accomplishment it can bring. How truly wonderful that these men who have gone the wrong path can also enjoy the same things. The founder of this group must be a supremely empathetic and caring woman. Kudos to her and her accomplices. Thanks for sharing this article with us.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

At least they are paying back to society in a small way.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I wouldn't give those slimebags sharp knitting needles!

I would be leery about crochet hooks but might allow them.

Prison is just not like the good old days.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

A lady that I know in Leavenworth, KS has started a group at the prison there. She reinforces the article, in that she says they are very respectful and there is a waiting list to get into her class. No problems so far. I think she got the idea from the Maryland program of the article.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

How wonderful,that was very interesting,thanks for posting.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I seem to remember Martha Stewart learning to crochet when she had her little sojourn in jail. She was wearing the poncho when she was released.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a wonderful group of folks to do this.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Our knitting group sent needles and yarn to a Prison (level
5). They returned it w/ a nice letter saying needles could be used as weapons. We honestly never thought about it but they're right.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this should be introduced in more prisons. People need something to make them feel good about themselves.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Great story!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Well what a wonderful story, so glad this woman reached out , and others like her as well!! 
Imagine what a positive impact this will have on the rest of their lives, I would much rather have inmates released after having learned this on the inside, Than having inmates released near me that have continued to be treated like a numbered "slimebag"! 
An inmate that learns in even some small way the value of doing something positive, will be more likely carry that lesson into life after release! 
My ex-DH was a correctional officer in Ca. Years ago, and he always found when inmates are given just the tiniest amount of respect, they always returned it in larger amounts!


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

I love this story! My sister worked as a part-time teacher at a local jail. She taught literature/reading, and developed a book club. Her experience was amazing. Here were inmates reading and discussing Jodi Picoult books and looking forward to their weekly night with her. Sadly, jail administration decided that their education money should only go towards GED classes, and the arts were thrown by the wayside. 

I look at the knitting the same way and this has inspired me to look into it at this same local jail - especially as a volunteer project. My worry is that the use of the knitting needles might be questioned and/or problematic to jail administration, but anything that introduces inmates to skills that reduce stress and provide a skill that can be brought with them after their time is done is well worth the effort.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this uplifting article...


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

A positive experience, a win win for everyone involved. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> I wouldn't give those slimebags sharp knitting needles!
> 
> I would be leery about crochet hooks but might allow them.
> 
> Prison is just not like the good old days.


I only ask that if you have ever sang the song " Amazing Grace" that you sing it again. There is only One who is not a wretch, and His name is JESUS!

I'm sorry but I am so saddened by your remark.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Great article! Thank you for sharing it - and I agree with the positive posts about giving them something not only for their self esteem, but giving back to their community. A very uplifting article.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

If you check on the Internet you will find other prisons, including Folsum in California, that have inmates knitting for charity. I saw the Folsum one on TV a while back. I was living in AZ at the time. Great idea.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Here at the women's prison in Gig Harbor, the women have knitting and quilting groups. Given that women are more accustomed to these arts, they are still criminals in prison. They knit and quilt and donate their works to charity. I have donated both yarn and fabric to them and am sure these pursuits have helped relieve their stress and given them a skill they will carry with them when released.

Dot


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

In England a number of prisons have sewing groups for the inmates, it's called Fine Cell Work. The finished work can be sold and the maker receives part of the payment which many use to buy things for their family. The work they have done is amazing, I believe I am right in saying that some of the tapestries for the renovated Dover Castle were made by members of the group.

We talk about the benefits to both mind and body of crafting, why deny it to people in prison?


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

I worked for many years in a men's jail. We did not have a knitting program but the inmates made intricate knit and crochet items using their fingers. They would unravel their socks and underwear in order to make their yarn.
The inmates can make anything into weapons. One can make a lethal weapon out of elastic from the waistband of pants and newspaper. If you ever take a tour of a prison/jail, ask to see their collection of shanks and other homemade weapons. ANYTHING can be made into a weapon.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Another prisoner crocheted the poncho, and gave it to her.



Joy Marshall said:


> I seem to remember Martha Stewart learning to crochet when she had her little sojourn in jail. She was wearing the poncho when she was released.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

We are all excited about knitting and crafts; that's theraputic. If someone can show another that skill and the related feeling of accomplishing something for themselves and others it's healing. Some have never had another human care for them or help them ; the sooner it begins the better.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Knora said:


> In England a number of prisons have sewing groups for the inmates, it's called Fine Cell Work. The finished work can be sold and the maker receives part of the payment which many use to buy things for their family. The work they have done is amazing, I believe I am right in saying that some of the tapestries for the renovated Dover Castle were made by members of the group.
> 
> We talk about the benefits to both mind and body of crafting, why deny it to people in prison?


I was also going to mention Fine Cell x we had a talk from a lady who teaches in a prison in Durham, uk and the work that the inmates do is remarkable and I also feel it is great that people who have gone down a wrong path are able to participate in a great craft x


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Great work. As long as someone benefits 'mentally and physically' this is good. And everyone who crafts puts something of themselves into their work, and it get 'spread afield' whether it is sold or 'gifted' in some way. The therapeutic effect of crafting/handwork is well known.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Great work. As long as someone benefits 'mentally and physically' this is good. And everyone who crafts puts something of themselves into their work, and it get 'spread afield' whether it is sold or 'gifted' in some way. The therapeutic effect of crafting/handwork is well known.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> I wouldn't give those slimebags sharp knitting needles!
> 
> I would be leery about crochet hooks but might allow them.
> 
> Prison is just not like the good old days.


She said the men are in a pre-release program and that helps them to adjust on the outside. They had to have shown good behavior to be allowed in her group, I'm sure.

It doesn't do society any good to treat these men like "slimebags". Far better to help them adjust. They will be out among us soon, so why not help them to be more sociable when they are released?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing story! How brave these 3 women were to go to a prison every week. What a difference they made, kudos to them.

Thank you for posting this lovely story.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Some of the Prisoners use these programs to have it put in their files so it will look good when they come up for Parole.


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe they do, but that doesn't mean that those who genuinely want to do it shouldn't have this chance. And it could be that some of those who start off with a cynical attitude end up enjoying it.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

mmorris said:


> Some of the Prisoners use these programs to have it put in their files so it will look good when they come up for Parole.


I would think that those who are not sincere about trying this, would soon be detected by the instructors. And excused from the class. You can tell who is really trying to learn and the ones just trying to make brownie points!

Dot


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Some of the Prisoners use these programs to have it put in their files so it will look good when they come up for Parole.


Some of the guys will do anything to get out of their pod.
They'll attend Catholic, Jewish, Protestant and Muslim services on the same day. They'll fake illnesses, write requests to see social workers, religious leaders (they also can call home without charge via the clergy)...you name it.


----------

